# "Over the Hills and Far Away"



## Radaghast (Jun 7, 2022)

"Over the Hills and Far Away" is a song by Led Zeppelin from their 1973 album _Houses of the Holy_. The reason for this post is that there's a poem by Tolkien called "Over Old Hills and Far Away", first published in 1983 in _The Book of Lost Tales, Part One_, though written far earlier. When I first read the book I thought it an odd coincidence to see the title. Led Zeppelin's leader singer and lyricist Robert Plant is an avowed Tolkien fan but he couldn't have seen the poem title to influence the title of the song.

Anyway, just thought that weird enough to merit a comment. Here's the song.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 7, 2022)

An older thread on the song and poem:








Over Old Hills and Far Away


Over Old Hills and Far Away Over Old Hills and Far Away Over Old Hills and Far Away was a poem written by J.R.R. Tolkien in 1915. It was published in The Book of Lost Tales Part One. inspired Led Zeppelins 'over the hills and far away' [edit] The Poem "It was early and still in the night of...




www.thetolkienforum.com




And this may be the oldest of several on Led Zeppelin and Tolkien:








Led Zeppelin and References to the Lord of the Rings


Many people do not realize that one of the best and most famous rock bands ever, Led Zeppelin, wrote many songs directly referring to or cleverly hinting about LOTR material. This would make sense, due to the fact that the band itself was British and into the mystical and fantasy. Just thought...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jun 7, 2022)

Radaghast said:


> Led Zeppelin's leader singer and lyricist Robert Plant is an avowed Tolkien fan but he couldn't have seen the poem title to influence the title of the song.


Maybe they just thought alike. I suppose almost all tolkienists have a mindset somehow partially similar to Tolkien's one.


----------



## Radaghast (Jun 7, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Maybe they just thought alike. I suppose almost all tolkienists have a mindset somehow partially similar to Tolkien's one.


I was wondering whether Robert Plant was uncannily insightful about Tolkien. Incidentally, "Over the Hills and Far Away" was originally titled "Many, Many Times".


----------

